# anfänger Frage



## Tiger30 (30 Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wie kann man den Unterschied zwischen einen öffner und einen Schließer gut merken, wenn einen von beiden zur Drahtbruchsicherung verwendet werden soll. ich meine wann muss ich einen Öffner nehmen bzw einen Schliesser.

Bei der Aufgaben die ich lösen muss, wird immer zuerst gefragt, dass man die richtigen Geber(öffner oder Schließer)auswählen muss und da komme ich manchmal durcheinander.
was ich weiss:

                      betätigt                           nicht betätigt
Öffner                 0                                        1
Schließer             1                                        0
Drahtbruch           0                                        0


danke im voraus

gruss
T


----------



## Andi F (30 Juli 2009)

Tiger30 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wie kann man den Unterschied zwischen einen öffner und einen Schließer gut merken, wenn einen von beiden zur Drahtbruchsicherung verwendet werden soll. ich meine wann muss ich einen Öffner nehmen bzw einen Schliesser.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Tiger30,
wenn es um Drahtbruchsicherheit geht ist ein Öffner zu wählen. Zum Beispiel bei einem Aus-Taster für einen Antrieb. Wenn hier ein Drahtbruch entsteht bleibt der Antrieb stehen, mit einem Schließer geschieht das nicht. Ein Öffner alleine ist aber nicht immer ausreichend, denn damit wird ja nur der Drahtbruch erkannt, nicht aber ein Schluß auf das +Potential. In solchen Fällen wird eine Öffner/Schliesser Variante verwendet, wo die Signalzustände auf antivalent überwacht werden, zB mit einer Safety Steuerung.

Gruß
Andi F


----------



## Paule (30 Juli 2009)

Generell muss ja immer die Hardware der sichere Part sein.

Aber ich frage meine Sensorik die etwas überwachen soll am liebsten auf High ab.
Also ein INI der einen Rohrbogen abfragt ist dann ein Schließer.
Wenn der Bogen dran ist habe ich High Signal.
Natürlich könnte er auch durchschlagen oder durch einen Wasserschaden immer High melden.
Gut ist immer wenn ich immer wieder mal beide Zustände erfassen kann, also der Bogen auch mal weggenommen wird.
Wenn ich das ebenfalls Überwache habe ich wenigstens beim Betriebsartenwechsel einen Funktionstest. (z.B. Reinigen / Produktion)


----------



## Andy_Scheck (30 Juli 2009)

Prinzipiell gilt, wie vorheriger Beitrag, dass der Öffner zum Ausschalten eines Prozesses verwendet werden muss, um somit die Drahtbruchsicherheit zu gewährleisten.
Zum Einschalten von Prozessen werden Schließer verwendet.

Gruß andy


----------



## Tiger30 (31 Juli 2009)

Andy_Scheck schrieb:


> Prinzipiell gilt, wie vorheriger Beitrag, dass der Öffner zum Ausschalten eines Prozesses verwendet werden muss, um somit die Drahtbruchsicherheit zu gewährleisten.
> Zum Einschalten von Prozessen werden Schließer verwendet.
> 
> Gruß andy


 
hallo Andy,
erstmal danke für deine Antwort und deine Erklärung.
Es war mir schon klar, dass man zum Ausschalten einen öffner benutzen muss. Das ist aber nicht immer der Regel und genau das was mich durcheinander bringt.
Ein Beispiel:
Zwei Pumpen entleeren ein Abwasser-Auffangbecken.
Vier Schwimmerschalter (B1 Überlauf, B2 hoch, B3 normal, B4 niedrig) erfassen den Wasserstand und zwei Pumpen mit unterschiedlicher Förderleistung (P2 doppelte Förderleistung von P1) entleeren das Wasserbecken.
Bei Wasserstand oberhalb von B2 fördern beide Pumpen
zwischen B2 und B3 fördert nur die Pumpe mit der großen Förderleistung  zwischen B3 und B4 die Pumpe mit der kleinen Förderleistung. 
Unterhalb von B4 läuft keine Pumpe. 
Wenn beide Pumpen in Betrieb sind und der Überlauf-Sensor ausgelöst wird, ertönt zusätzlich zum Blinksignal eine Hupe.
Die Pumpen dürfen bei Drahtbruch von B4 nicht trockenlaufen. Bei Drahtbruch von B2 dürfen die Pumpen nicht abschalten. Ebenso darf die Hupe bei Drahtbruch des B1 nicht abschalten

welche Geber würdest für B1 B2 B3 B4 in diesem Fall nehmen


----------



## Paule (31 Juli 2009)

Tiger30 schrieb:


> Die Pumpen dürfen bei Drahtbruch von B4 nicht trockenlaufen. Bei Drahtbruch von B2 dürfen die Pumpen nicht abschalten. Ebenso darf die Hupe bei Drahtbruch des B1 nicht abschalten
> 
> welche Geber würdest für B1 B2 B3 B4 in diesem Fall nehmen


 
Vorausgesetzt Deine Sensoren geben High-Signal wenn sie mit Wasser in Berührung kommen, dann ergibt sich folgende Lösung:

B1 und B2 = Öffner
Wasser steigt über B1 Kontakt öffnet > Hupe ein, bei Drahtbruch ebenfalls
Wasser steigt über B2 Kontakt öffnet > Pumpe start, bei Drahtbruch ebenfalls (Notabschaltung über Trockenlaufschutz B4)

B3 und B4 = Schließer 
Wasser sinkt unter B3 Kontakt öffnet > Pumpen stopp
Wasser sinkt unter B4 Kontakt öffnet > Trockenlaufschutz, bei Drahtbruch ebenfalls.


----------



## Tiger30 (4 August 2009)

Moin Paule,
vielen danke für deine Erklärungen.
Also ich werde es so formulieren(du kannst mich gerne verbessern):
wenn es um die Festlegung der Geber geht, dann muss man die Funktion(hier Pumpe ein oder ausgeschaltet) und die Siganle, die die sensoren an SPS liefern mit und ohne Drahtbruch, betrachten
Das heisst, ein unbetätigter öffner gibt 0 Signal an , bei Drahtbruch auch ein 0 Signal, hier muss die Pumpe ausgeschaltet werden

Gruss

T.


----------



## Sven_HH (4 August 2009)

Tiger30 schrieb:


> ...
> Das heisst, ein unbetätigter öffner gibt 0 Signal an...
> T.


 
Nö, der gibt 1 Signal...


----------



## crash (4 August 2009)

Kontakt ---- | -- Signal nicht betätigt -- | -- Signal betätigt
-----------------------------------------------------------
Öffner ----- | ------------ 1 -----------                 | ---------0 ------
-----------------------------------------------------------
Schliesser   --|               ------------ 0 -----------                 | --------             1 ------
-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tiger30 (4 August 2009)

ja genau war halt ein ein Tippfehler von mir
Ok noch mal:
ein betätigter öffner gibt 0 Signal an , bei Drahtbruch auch ein 0 Signal 
ein 0 Signal bedeutet für die SPS dass die Pumpe ausgeschaltet werden muss


----------



## Steve81 (4 August 2009)

Tiger30 schrieb:


> ein 0 Signal bedeutet für die SPS dass die Pumpe ausgeschaltet werden muss


 
Wenn es so programmiert ist ja.

Die wahl ob öffner oder schließer ergibt sich daraus welche Funktion bei einem Drahtbruch das kleinere Übel ist.

Bei einem Not_Aus z.B. nimmt man immer öffner, da bei einem Drahtbruch die Not-Aus Funktion nicht außer Kraft gesetzt darf! 

Ebenso bei Endschaltern von Achsen. Lieber die achse bleibt bei Drahtbruch stehen als dass sie über eine Endlage hinaus fährt!


----------



## Tiger30 (4 August 2009)

es geht darum wie man die Geber(öffner oder schliesser) festlegen kann bevor man mit der programmierung anfangen soll, damit dei Drahtbruchsicherheit sichergestellt werden kann.


----------



## Steve81 (4 August 2009)

Das kann man nicht pauschal sagen, da es auf die jeweilige Funktion und die Programmierung ankommt.

Wie schon gesagt wird die Drahtbruchsicherheit meist durch einen Öffner gewährleistet. Es kann aber auch ausnahmen geben.

Wenn z.B. eine Pumpe abgeschaltet werden soll wenn ein Wasserpegel zu niedrig ist oder ein Drahtbruch auftritt dann kann auch ein Schließer der bei Wasserkontakt 1 ausgibt drahtbruchsicher sein.

Es kommt auf die jeweilige Funktion bzw. die gewünschte Absicherung an.

Und wenn ich im Programm das Signal invertiere kann ich die Drahtbruchsicherheit auch wieder aufheben.

Wenn du die Antwort: 
"öffner=drahtbruchsicher und das in jedem Fall" 
suchst, wirst du sie sehr wahrscheinlich hier nicht bekommen!


----------



## Tiger30 (4 August 2009)

Steve81 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Antwort:
> "öffner=drahtbruchsicher und das in jedem Fall"
> suchst, wirst du sie sehr wahrscheinlich hier nicht bekommen!


 
ne das suche ich hier nicht!
ich versuche's halt nur zu verstehen, wie man bei der Auswahl von Geber unter Rücksicht der Drahtbruchsicherheit vorgehen soll.
Für dein Beispiel:


Steve81 schrieb:


> eine Pumpe abgeschaltet werden soll wenn ein Wasserpegel zu niedrig ist oder ein Drahtbruch auftritt dann kann auch ein Schließer der bei Wasserkontakt 1 ausgibt drahtbruchsicher sein.


habe ich eine Frage: was wird denn passieren wenn der Geber(Schliesser) bei Wasserkontakt satt ein 1 Signal wegen Drahtbruch ein 0 Signal liefert. Hier wird die Pumpe ausgeschaltet und das ist nicht gewünscht


----------



## Steve81 (4 August 2009)

Tiger30 schrieb:


> habe ich eine Frage: was wird denn passieren wenn der Geber(Schliesser) bei Wasserkontakt satt ein 1 Signal wegen Drahtbruch ein 0 Signal liefert. Hier wird die Pumpe ausgeschaltet und das ist nicht gewünscht


 
Hier kommt die Suche des von mir schon erwähnten kleineren Übels zu tragen.
Du must dich entscheiden was schlimmer ist, die Pumpe die trocken läuft oder die die nicht pumpt wenn sie eigentlich sollte.

Du kannst natürlich auch mehrere Geber (schließer) benutzen die sich gegenseitig überwachen und eine Priorität programmieren.
Z.B. wenn nur 2 von 3 Gebern auf gleicher höhe 1 sind kommt ne Meldung dass Geber Nr.3 defekt ist und die Pumpe soll laufen.
Oder Geber 2 ist höher als Geber 1 und bringt 1 Signal, dann ist Geber 1 vermutlich auch defekt (drahtbruch) und Pumpe soll laufen.

Wenn du nur mit einem Geber arbeiten möchtest musst du dich für das kleinere Übel entscheiden.


----------



## S5-Bastler (4 August 2009)

Löse dich mal von der pauschalen Frage Schliesser oder Öffner und betrachte mal die Einbaubedingung oder was ist im Normalfall der Zustand des Kontakt.
z.B.
Fall 1. Notaustaster
Ist normaler weise nicht betätigt, um hier die Linie auf Drahtbruch zu testen wählst du einen Öffner.

Fall 2. Türkontakt zum überprüfen eines Schutzgitters
ist normaler weise betätigt, um hier die Linie auf Drahtbruch zu testen wahlst du hier einen Schlieser.

Ähnlich verhält es sich mit deinen Schwimmschaltern, die zur Überprüfung von MAX. Werten sind normaler weise nicht betätigt also Öffner, die zur Überprüfung von MIN Werten sind normaler Weise betätigt also Schlieser.


----------



## Paule (4 August 2009)

S5-Bastler schrieb:


> Löse dich mal von der pauschalen Frage Schliesser oder Öffner und betrachte mal die Einbaubedingung oder was ist im Normalfall der Zustand des Kontakt.
> z.B.
> Fall 1. Notaustaster
> Ist normaler weise nicht betätigt, um hier die Linie auf Drahtbruch zu testen wählst du einen Öffner.


Hallo S5-Bastler zuerst dachte ich, jetzt drehen wir uns im Kreis, als Du wieder mit dem Not-Aus angefangen hast.
Aber Du nennst das richtige Schlagwort, die "Einbaubetrachtung" im Ruhezustand und das erreichbare Ergebnis sind wichtig! 




Tiger30 schrieb:


> Also ich werde es so formulieren





Tiger30 schrieb:


> wenn es um die Festlegung der Geber geht, dann muss man die Funktion(hier Pumpe ein oder ausgeschaltet) und die Siganle, die die sensoren an SPS liefern mit und ohne Drahtbruch, betrachten


Tiger Du beschreibst es ja schon richtig!


----------

